# Small, Affordable Automated Fodder Systems



## melwynnd (Dec 25, 2004)

Looking for a better, more affordable way to feed your livestock? Are you tired of wondering what is in those âmystery pelletsâ? Grow your own wheat Fodder and control your feed from start to finish. Purchase your wheat locally and cut out the big corporations all together. The process of growing Fodder makes the protein and energy in wheat more available to your animals (up to 22.2% protein) and increases the vitamin content dramatically.


Designed specifically for the small or urban homestead, the Half-Pint Homestead Fodder kit provides a complete system for home Fodder growing. These kits are meant to sit inside your living space so you won't be spending additional money for climate control.

Everything but the wheat is included for you to begin growing. Five sizes are available that can produce from 3 to 45 pounds of Fodder per day.


Our Kits: (Free shipping in US lower 48 states)
Micro - $140 â feeds up to 5 hens or 4 rabbits per day
Mini - $185 â feeds up to 10 hens, 8 rabbits, or 2 mini milking goats per day
6-Tray - $270â Feeds up to 40 hens, 30 rabbits, 4 full sized milking goats, 7 milking miniature goats, one horse, or 4 pigs per day.
12-tray - $360 
18-tray - $475

We also offer options such as Super Duty trays, Plans and supply combos, and expandable kits. There is lots more information on Fodder, including how to videos on our website at www.half-pinthomestead.com. Or call Sherry at 417-255-0722 for more information


----------



## melwynnd (Dec 25, 2004)

Bump! Winter is coming, how much is hay going to cost you?


----------

